# Setzkescher ja oder nein ???



## Masterfischer (22. April 2006)

Was meint ihr ????
Ich meine warum nicht ? 
Stelle man sich mal vor man geht an einem heißen Tag im Sommer angeln, die Sonne peitscht nur so vom Himmel herab und man fängt morgens schon 10 Fische und muss sie abschlagen, und dann irgendwo in einer Tüte bei der Hitze lagern!!! Das ist doch bestimmt nicht gesund für die Fische bzw. für den Menschen der sie Essen will, oder ???|uhoh:


----------



## dorschhai (22. April 2006)

*AW: Setzkescher ja oder nein ???*

Meine Meinung:

Setzkescher zum Hältern von zum Verzehr bestimmter Fische: JA
Setzkescher zum Hältern von Fischen aus Spass / zum späteren Auszählen: NEIN


----------



## mikemolto (22. April 2006)

*AW: Setzkescher ja oder nein ???*

Moinsen,

verstehe die Frage nicht so ganz, da die " Setzkescherfrage" gesetzlich doch eindeutlich geregelt ist..............


----------



## DonCamile (22. April 2006)

*AW: Setzkescher ja oder nein ???*

In Hessen ist der Setzkescher ja erlaubt wenn er eine Länge von mindestens 3,50m und einen Durchmesser von 50cm hat, und ausgeklappt nicht zusammenfallen kann.
Und das ist auch gut so #6


----------



## Karpfenchamp (22. April 2006)

*AW: Setzkescher ja oder nein ???*

Ich finde ein guter Setzkescher sollte bei jedem Ansitzangler der auch mal nen Fisch mitnimmt im Gepäck sein. Doof finde ich es nur wenn manche Karpfenangler oder auch Stipper fast alle ihr Fänge da reintun um sie dann nach einem Massenfoto wieder reinzusetzen. Ich mache es immer so: Wenn ich Ansitze tuhe ich alle vernünftigen Fische in den Setzkescher und wähle dann am Ende des Tages aus was man mitnehmen könnte.


----------



## Toni_1962 (22. April 2006)

*AW: Setzkescher ja oder nein ???*

Habe mit *NEIN* gestimmt.

Warum? :

Setzkescher gibt keinen Sinn. Wenn ich einen Fisch fange und verwerten will, der Tag aber erst begonnen, dann nimm ich diesen aus und lege ihn auf meine Eispackungen in der Kühltasche. Kühltaschen gibt es auch klein, leicht.
Setzkescher sind unnötig, wenn's um's Kühlen geht!

In den Setzkeschern, die ich bisher im Einsatz sah, sind immer Fische drin gewesen, die bereits mit dem Bauch aufwärts schwammen. Zweifelhaft, ob diese an Qualität so frisch sind wie meine, aber kein Zweifel daran, welch Bild von der "Qualität" vom Angler ich dann habe: "Läßt sich halt nicht vermeiden", ich kann's nicht mehr hören!

Also: Ich bin ein Gegner von Setzkeschern!


----------



## Masterfischer (22. April 2006)

*AW: Setzkescher ja oder nein ???*



			
				mikemolto schrieb:
			
		

> Moinsen,
> 
> verstehe die Frage nicht so ganz, da die " Setzkescherfrage" gesetzlich doch eindeutlich geregelt ist..............


Ja da magst du recht haben.  Ich wollte nur mal fragen was ihr von einem Setzkescher haltet ???? mehr auch nicht


----------



## Toni_1962 (22. April 2006)

*AW: Setzkescher ja oder nein ???*



			
				mikemolto schrieb:
			
		

> Moinsen,
> 
> verstehe die Frage nicht so ganz, da die " Setzkescherfrage" gesetzlich doch eindeutlich geregelt ist..............


 
Wie denn? #c 

Das Gericht hat ja das generelle Verbot als unwirksam erklärt.

Also verstehe ich nun deinen Einwand nicht, der eine ist dafür, ich zum Beispiel dagegen.


----------



## Ronen (22. April 2006)

*AW: Setzkescher ja oder nein ???*



> Stelle man sich mal vor man geht an einem heißen Tag im Sommer angeln, die Sonne peitscht nur so vom Himmel herab und man fängt morgens schon 10 Fische und muss sie abschlagen, und dann irgendwo in einer Tüte bei der Hitze lagern!!!



Niemand *muss* Fische abschlagen!!!

Desweiteren wäre der Tot der Tiere, wenn sie danach 10 Stunden ( auch schon bei 5 stunden ) in der Sonne liegen würden absolut umsonst, weil der Fisch verdorben wäre.

Alternativ Kühlbox?????  Dann gehts auch ohne Setzkescher!


Gruss Ronen


----------



## Masterfischer (22. April 2006)

*AW: Setzkescher ja oder nein ???*



			
				Ronen schrieb:
			
		

> Niemand *muss* Fische abschlagen!!!
> 
> Desweiteren wäre der Tot der Tiere, wenn sie danach 10 Stunden ( auch schon bei 5 stunden ) in der Sonne liegen würden absolut umsonst, weil der Fisch verdorben wäre.
> 
> ...


Sorry habe mich falsch ausgedrückt, ich meinte man wenn man sie dann abschläge!!!


----------



## esox_105 (22. April 2006)

*AW: Setzkescher ja oder nein ???*



			
				Karpfenchamp schrieb:
			
		

> Ich mache es immer so: Wenn ich Ansitze tuhe ich alle vernünftigen Fische in den Setzkescher und wähle dann am Ende des Tages aus was man mitnehmen könnte.


 

... das ist nicht der Sinn des Setzkeschers, die gefangenen Fische zu hältern, um später eine Auswahl unter den Fischen zu treffen #d .


----------



## Seebaer (22. April 2006)

*AW: Setzkescher ja oder nein ???*

Hallo....
habe für *JA* gestimmt.
Schonmal alleine wenn ich auf karpfen Angel und einen gefangen habe und der zweite ewig auf sich warten lässt.
Solange kann ich den ersten gut im Setzkescher hältern.
Nach dem Fang des zweiten karpfen muß ich das Angeln auf Karpfen einstellen. Somit kommt ein Auswahlverfahren gar nicht zu Stande.


----------



## Kuddl62 (22. April 2006)

*AW: Setzkescher ja oder nein ???*

Ich habe mit ja gestimmt.
Da meine Angelansitze des öfteren 12 Stunden und länger dauern, hältere ich die Fische, die ich verwerten möchte in einem ausreichenden Setzkescher. ( 4,00 mtr / 0,50 mtr. ). 
Das Setzkescherverbot haben wir zu 80% unserem Dachverband zu verdanken. Man ist ja soooo selbstkritisch. Und möchte natürlich den selbsternannten Umwelt- und Naturschutzorganisationen beweisen, dass man Vorbildfunktion hat. " Wer sägt denn da am eigenen Ast?"  Wenn die Fische Stress im Setzkescher erleiden dann sollten diese selbstkritischen Herren auch mal auf den Wochenmarkt oder in Fischgeschäfte gehen. Da spielen sich wirkliche Horrorszenarien ab. Wer kümmert sich darum? Die Organisationen mit den 4 Buchstaben unternehmen hier nichts. 
Hmm, was passiert eigentlich wenn der Fisch am Haken hängt......


----------



## Seebaer (22. April 2006)

*AW: Setzkescher ja oder nein ???*



			
				Kuddl62 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mit ja gestimmt.
> Da meine Angelansitze des öfteren 12 Stunden und länger dauern, hältere ich die Fische, die ich verwerten möchte in einem ausreichenden Setzkescher. ( 4,00 mtr / 0,50 mtr. ).
> Das Setzkescherverbot haben wir zu 80% unserem Dachverband zu verdanken. Man ist ja soooo selbstkritisch. Und möchte natürlich den selbsternannten Umwelt- und Naturschutzorganisationen beweisen, dass man Vorbildfunktion hat. " Wer sägt denn da am eigenen Ast?" Wenn die Fische Stress im Setzkescher erleiden dann sollten diese selbstkritischen Herren auch mal auf den Wochenmarkt oder in Fischgeschäfte gehen. Da spielen sich wirkliche Horrorszenarien ab. Wer kümmert sich darum? Die Organisationen mit den 4 Buchstaben unternehmen hier nichts.
> Hmm, was passiert eigentlich wenn der Fisch am Haken hängt......


 
#r |good:


----------



## Karpfenchamp (22. April 2006)

*AW: Setzkescher ja oder nein ???*



			
				esox_105 schrieb:
			
		

> ... das ist nicht der Sinn des Setzkeschers, die gefangenen Fische zu hältern, um später eine Auswahl unter den Fischen zu treffen #d .


 
Stell dir vor: Ich gehe morgens zum Angeln und will Schleien fangen. Diese entnehme ich auch wenn sie maßig sind. Bei uns gibt es aber eine fangbegrenzung von 2 Schleien an einem. Natürlich will ich dann die 2 größten entnehmen. Jedenfalls habe ich 2 Schleien gefangen und müsste eigentlich aufhören zu angeln. Da es aber sehr gut beißt gucke ich ob ich nicht noch ein paar größere fange. Dann fange ich eine dritte Schleie die größer als eine der anderen ist. ich nehme die kleinere Schleie und setze sie zurück während ich die andere in den kescher hineintuhe. So überschreite ich nicht die Fangbegrenzung und kann trotzdem gucken ob ich noch größere fange. Das und kein anderer ist der Sinn des Setzkeschers.


----------



## honeybee (22. April 2006)

*AW: Setzkescher ja oder nein ???*

Fische dürfen entweder in geeigneten Setzkeschern oder in geeigneten Behältnissen max. während der Angelzeit gehältert werden, WENN SIE IM FANGLIMIT LIEGEN und durch Eintragung ins Fangbuch beweiskräftig für eine spätere Mitnahme vorgesehen sind.

So ist es in Sachsen und in Sachsen Anhalt wird es nicht anders sein....


----------



## esox_105 (22. April 2006)

*AW: Setzkescher ja oder nein ???*



			
				Karpfenchamp schrieb:
			
		

> Stell dir vor: Ich gehe morgens zum Angeln und will Schleien fangen. Diese entnehme ich auch wenn sie maßig sind. Bei uns gibt es aber eine fangbegrenzung von 2 Schleien an einem. Natürlich will ich dann die 2 größten entnehmen. Jedenfalls habe ich 2 Schleien gefangen und müsste eigentlich aufhören zu angeln. Da es aber sehr gut beißt gucke ich ob ich nicht noch ein paar größere fange. Dann fange ich eine dritte Schleie die größer als eine der anderen ist. ich nehme die kleinere Schleie und setze sie zurück während ich die andere in den kescher hineintuhe. So überschreite ich nicht die Fangbegrenzung und kann trotzdem gucken ob ich noch größere fange. Das und kein anderer ist der Sinn des Setzkeschers.


 

Wenn ich einen maßigen Fisch fange, kriegt er entweder eins auf die Mütze, oder er fällt mir beim abhaken ins Wasser  .

Die Aussage, man könnte ja noch einen größeren Fisch fangen, und dafür einen kleineren zurücksetzen, halte ich für ausgemachten Blödsinn. Entweder man ist mit seinem Fang zufrieden, und schlägt ihn ab, oder man setzt ihn gleich zurück.


----------



## Seebaer (22. April 2006)

*AW: Setzkescher ja oder nein ???*



			
				Karpfenchamp schrieb:
			
		

> Stell dir vor: Ich gehe morgens zum Angeln und will Schleien fangen. Diese entnehme ich auch wenn sie maßig sind. Bei uns gibt es aber eine fangbegrenzung von 2 Schleien an einem. Natürlich will ich dann die 2 größten entnehmen. Jedenfalls habe ich 2 Schleien gefangen und müsste eigentlich aufhören zu angeln. Da es aber sehr gut beißt gucke ich ob ich nicht noch ein paar größere fange. Dann fange ich eine dritte Schleie die größer als eine der anderen ist. ich nehme die kleinere Schleie und setze sie zurück während ich die andere in den kescher hineintuhe. So überschreite ich nicht die Fangbegrenzung und kann trotzdem gucken ob ich noch größere fange. Das und kein anderer ist der Sinn des Setzkeschers.


 
Sorry -
aber wenn ich Dich kontrollieren würde und bekäme so eine Aussage wäre Deine Angelerlaubnis eingezogen.
Wenn ein Auswahlverfahren machen willst gehe in einen Fischladen.


----------



## Zanderfänger (22. April 2006)

*AW: Setzkescher ja oder nein ???*

@Seebaer

Fischladen! 

Übrigens *JA* wir dürfen in Hessen wieder und daher meine vollste Zufriedenheit #h


----------



## Karpfenchamp (22. April 2006)

*AW: Setzkescher ja oder nein ???*



			
				Seebaer schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry -
> aber wenn ich Dich kontrollieren würde und bekäme so eine Aussage wäre Deine Angelerlaubnis eingezogen.
> Wenn ein Auswahlverfahren machen willst gehe in einen Fischladen.


 
Tut mir leid dass ich diese Begründung auch schonmal von nem Kontrolleur der meinen Lehrgang geleitet hat gehört habe. Also bei uns in Magdeburg ist das für jeden Kontrolleur ein vernünftiger Grund. Das mit dem Auswahlverfahren habe ich auch schon öfter gemacht und wurde auch Kontrolliert. Habe dem Kontrolleur sogar schonmal als Grund angegeben weil ich noch nicht weiß ob ich ihn mitnehme.


----------



## Seebaer (22. April 2006)

*AW: Setzkescher ja oder nein ???*



			
				Karpfenchamp schrieb:
			
		

> Tut mir leid dass ich diese Begründung auch schonmal von nem Kontrolleur der meinen Lehrgang geleitet hat gehört habe. Also bei uns in Magdeburg ist das für jeden Kontrolleur ein vernünftiger Grund. Das mit dem Auswahlverfahren habe ich auch schon öfter gemacht und wurde auch Kontrolliert. Habe dem Kontrolleur sogar schonmal als Grund angegeben weil ich noch nicht weiß ob ich ihn mitnehme.


 
Kennst die Vorschriften aber schon - oder???


----------



## Karpfenchamp (22. April 2006)

*AW: Setzkescher ja oder nein ???*

Ich habe dies bisher immer als richtig empfunden zumal bei mir noch kein Fisch im Setzer gestorben ist oder gekränkelt hat. Hatte sogar schon Fische im Setzer die maßig waren und jetzt bei mir im Teich schwimmen und denen geht es blendend. Warum sollte man es dann unbedingt vermeiden den Setzer zu benutzen? Verstehe ich nicht. Außerdem ist der Kontrolleur bei usn am Ottersleber sehr human. Der kennt mich vom kontrollieren schon so gut dass der meine papiere garnicht mehr sehen will und nicht in meine Fangkarte guckt. Fragt immer nur: " Na beißen sie?"


----------



## Seebaer (22. April 2006)

*AW: Setzkescher ja oder nein ???*



			
				Karpfenchamp schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe dies bisher immer als richtig empfunden zumal bei mir noch kein Fisch im Setzer gestorben ist oder gekränkelt hat. Hatte sogar schon Fische im Setzer die maßig waren und jetzt bei mir im Teich schwimmen und denen geht es blendend. Warum sollte man es dann unbedingt vermeiden den Setzer zu benutzen? Verstehe ich nicht. Außerdem ist der Kontrolleur bei usn am Ottersleber sehr human. Der kennt mich vom kontrollieren schon so gut dass der meine papiere garnicht mehr sehen will und nicht in meine Fangkarte guckt. Fragt immer nur: " Na beißen sie?"


 
Habe nichts gegen Setzkescher. s. o.

Aber massige Fische hältern und dann wieder aussetzen wenn man sie doch nicht will ist nicht ok. Zudem gegen die Vorschriften


----------



## tamandua (22. April 2006)

*AW: Setzkescher ja oder nein ???*

Eigentlich halte ich Setzkescher in den allermeisten Fällen für überflüssig. Es gibt immer die Möglichkeit,auch an heißen Sommertagen den abgeschlagenen und versorgten Fisch kühl zu lagern. Notfalls mit Kühlelementen.


----------



## Abramis_brama (22. April 2006)

*AW: Setzkescher ja oder nein ???*



			
				Karpfenchamp schrieb:
			
		

> Stell dir vor: Ich gehe morgens zum Angeln und will Schleien fangen. Diese entnehme ich auch wenn sie maßig sind. Bei uns gibt es aber eine fangbegrenzung von 2 Schleien an einem. Natürlich will ich dann die 2 größten entnehmen. Jedenfalls habe ich 2 Schleien gefangen und müsste eigentlich aufhören zu angeln. Da es aber sehr gut beißt gucke ich ob ich nicht noch ein paar größere fange. Dann fange ich eine dritte Schleie die größer als eine der anderen ist. ich nehme die kleinere Schleie und setze sie zurück während ich die andere in den kescher hineintuhe. So überschreite ich nicht die Fangbegrenzung und kann trotzdem gucken ob ich noch größere fange. Das und kein anderer ist der Sinn des Setzkeschers.


 
Ich glaube dann hast du den Sinn nicht richtig verstanden!!!!


----------



## Jungangler-Sebo (22. April 2006)

*AW: Setzkescher ja oder nein ???*

ich hab auch für ja gestimmt

denn es ist einfach viel einfacher den Fisch "aufzubewahren" bis er endlich den  Stich bekommt außerdem find ich es total umständlich eine Kühlbox mitzuschleifen und dann fang ich am ende nich mal was... 

heute kam zu mir ein erfahrener Angler und er hat mir geraten einen Karpfensack zu Kaufen, denn es ist einfach viel besser, außerdem wird der nich so schnell voll wie der setzer und ich könnte auch größere Fische in ihm aufbewahren


----------



## Gardenfly (22. April 2006)

*AW: Setzkescher ja oder nein ???*

natürlich JA
warum weil wir so unseren Besatz an Weissfischen zusammenfangen,
tote können ja nicht weiterleben.
Es gibt nun mal Vereine die zuviel Fisch haben und einige die zu wenig haben, E-fischen und Netze- da hatten wir immer mehr verluste als mit der Angel gefangene


----------



## Hanselle 007 (23. April 2006)

*AW: Setzkescher ja oder nein ???*

ich finde es eigentlich ganz gut so bleibt der Fisch eigentlich noch sehr frisch...und qualmt nicht so in der sonne vor sich her...ich meine damit das er dan nicht anfängt zu stinken....und dann später nicht die gefahr besteht auf salmonellen.....oder lebensmittelvergiftung,den es ist nicht gut für den fisch wenn er so lange in der sonne liegen bleibt....und ich binn mal erlich wenn ich den fisch dann 5-6 stunden lang in der prallen sonne liegen lasse würde ich ihn dann bestimmt nicht mehr essen,es ist zwahr nicht gerade schön die fische die ganze zeit auf so einen engen raum eingeschlossen zu lassen aber wenn mann die fische später auch mit nachhause nimmt zum eigenen verzehr finde ich es gut. sollte ein fisch dem nicht entsprechen und mann nimmt ihn nicht mit nachhause sollte mann ihn eigentlich wieder reinschmeissen und vieleicht noch schnel ein foto machen wenn er ein schöner fisch gewesen ist....mansche von dennen die ich kenne nehmen grundsätzlich keinen setzkächer mit...weil sie meinen das das tierquelerrei ist......die nehmen sich halt dan immer eine kühlbox mit um dan die Fische darin zu lagen,die sie mit nehmen.......


----------



## Masterfischer (23. April 2006)

*AW: Setzkescher ja oder nein ???*



			
				Jungangler-Sebo schrieb:
			
		

> heute kam zu mir ein erfahrener Angler und er hat mir geraten einen Karpfensack zu Kaufen, denn es ist einfach viel besser, außerdem wird der nich so schnell voll wie der setzer und ich könnte auch größere Fische in ihm aufbewahren


 
Das finde ich vollkommen unverantwortlich dem Fisch gegenüber, denn das wasser Presst die beiden Karpfensackhälften so an den Fisch, sodas die Fische eingequetscht werden. Der Setztkescher(wenn es ein guter ist) hat wenigstens einige Stabile Metallringe, die den Kescher nicht zusammeklappen lassen. Außerdem ist der Setzkescher viel länger, und dadurch fischschonennder, da der Fisch wenigstens ein wenig Freiraum hat, ich meine einem Karpfensack gegenüber.
@Karpfenchamp: Schließe mich da den anderen an, finde ich auch nciht gut. Dafür ist ein Setzer, meiner Ansicht nach, nicht da.#d


----------



## Seebaer (23. April 2006)

*AW: Setzkescher ja oder nein ???*



			
				Karpfenchamp schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe dies bisher immer als richtig empfunden zumal bei mir noch kein Fisch im Setzer gestorben ist oder gekränkelt hat. Hatte sogar schon Fische im Setzer die maßig waren und jetzt bei mir im Teich schwimmen und denen geht es blendend. Warum sollte man es dann unbedingt vermeiden den Setzer zu benutzen? Verstehe ich nicht. Außerdem ist der Kontrolleur bei usn am Ottersleber sehr human. Der kennt mich vom kontrollieren schon so gut dass der meine papiere garnicht mehr sehen will und nicht in meine Fangkarte guckt. Fragt immer nur: " Na beißen sie?"


 

AVFiG vom 19. März 2004​ 


*Verordnung zur Ausführung des *



*Fischereigesetzes für Bayern ​


(AVFiG ) 


Vom 04. November 1987, zuletzt geändert am 07.August 2002. 


Hier mit der Verordnung zur Änderung fischereirechtlicher Vorschriften vom 19.März 2004 


​Änderungen ab 01.01.2005​

​​*
*17 Hältern gefangener Fische *
(1) Das Hältern von Fischen im Fanggewässer ist auf die geringstmögliche Dauer zu beschränken. 2Setzkescher dürfen nur verwendet werden, wenn sie hinreichend geräumig und aus knotenfreien Textilien hergestellt sind. *3In Setzkeschern gehälterte Fische dürfen nicht in das Fanggewässer zurückgesetzt werden.* 
(2) In Gewässern mit Schiffsverkehr ist das Hältem in Setzkeschem nur erlaubt wenn eine Schädigung der Fische nicht zu erwarten ist.
​


----------



## Niederbayer (23. April 2006)

*AW: Setzkescher ja oder nein ???*

Zitat von *Karpfenchamp*
_Stell dir vor: Ich gehe morgens zum Angeln und will Schleien fangen. Diese entnehme ich auch wenn sie maßig sind. Bei uns gibt es aber eine fangbegrenzung von 2 Schleien an einem. Natürlich will ich dann die 2 größten entnehmen. Jedenfalls habe ich 2 Schleien gefangen und müsste eigentlich aufhören zu angeln. Da es aber sehr gut beißt gucke ich ob ich nicht noch ein paar größere fange. Dann fange ich eine dritte Schleie die größer als eine der anderen ist. ich nehme die kleinere Schleie und setze sie zurück während ich die andere in den kescher hineintuhe. So überschreite ich nicht die Fangbegrenzung und kann trotzdem gucken ob ich noch größere fange. Das und kein anderer ist der Sinn des Setzkeschers._

Auch ich bin ein Befürworter des Setzkeschers.

Aber ich finde es unverantwortlich, daß der Setzkescher zum Selektieren des Fangs verwendet wird.
Wenn ein Fisch  im Setzkescher landet, so ist er auch anschließend dem Verzehr zuzuführen, alleine schon, weil das Gesetz ein Zurücksetzen gehälterter Fische verbietet. Und das meiner Ansicht völlig zurecht.

Ich befürworte eine Einsatz des Setzkeschers aber auch, weil es in allen Vereinen meiner Region verboten ist die Fische am Gewässer zu schuppen und auszuweiden. Ich weiß aber nicht, ob es sich dabei um Vereinsinterne Regelungen, oder um eine gesetzliche Regelung handelt.


Ich verwende einen Knotenlosen Nylonsetzkescher mit 4m Länge und ´60 cm Durchmesser, so daß eine schonende Hälterung gegeben ist.
Und wie schon erwähnt. Ein Zurücksetzen aus dem Kescher kommt nicht in Frage.


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. April 2006)

*AW: Setzkescher ja oder nein ???*

Setzkescher zum Selektieren der Fische .... Fischgeilheit ist durch nichts zu stoppen ... #d 

Anlässlich gerichtlicher Überprüfung wurde festgelegt, dass der Einsatz von Setzkescher nicht generell gegen das Tierschutzgesetz verstößt, wenn ein vom Tierschutzgesetz vernünftige Grund des Angelns vorliegt, z.B. die Absicht des späteren Verzehrs.
Das Selektieren von Fischen im Sinne, "ich fange ein Dutzend und dann hole ich mir den raus, der mir am Besten gefällt", gehört ausdrücklich nicht dazu. 
Dieser Missbrauch des Setzkescher wird sicherlich ein Grund sein, dass der Setzkescher doch wieder verboten wird.
Merke: Angler selbst provozieren ihr Hobby beschränkende Verbote #q


Wie ich schon vorhin gepostet habe: Ich bin gegen Setzkescher, weil ich bisher nur Missbrauch und Tierquälerei damit angetroffen habe.

Und für Kühlung am Wasser, ich wiederhole mich gerne, gibt es sehr leichte Kühltaschen mit Kühlakkus; Eispackungen, die den ganzen Tag anhalten.


----------



## Toni_1962 (23. April 2006)

*AW: Setzkescher ja oder nein ???*

Rechtskräftig seit 25.05.00
Rinteln, den 20.06.00

*Urteil*
*Im Namen des Volkes!*​In der Strafsache
gegen

1. Karl-Heinz B.
2. Reiner H. 

wegen Verstoßes gegen das Tierschutzgesetz

Das Amtsgericht in Rinteln hat in der Sitzung vom 17.05.2000, an der teilgenommen haben

Richterin am Amtsgericht v.B.
als Strafrichterin
Staatsanwalt H.
als Beamter der Staatsanwaltschaft
Rechtsanwalt Prof.Dr.Göhring, Berlin zu 1.,
Rechtsanwalt Dr. Mollnau, Berlin zu 2.,
Justitzangestellter G.
als U.d.G.d.A.

für Recht erkannt: 

Die Angeklagten werden freigesprochen.
Die Kosten des Verfahren und die notwendigen Auslagen der Angeklagten werden der Landeskasse auferlegt.

Gründe
(gem. § 267 Abs. 5 StPO)

Die Staatsanwaltschaft Bückeburg hat den Angeklagten jeweils mit Strafbefehl vom 22.12.1998 vorgeworfen, eine Tierquälerei gem. § 17 Nr. 2b Tierschutzgesetz begangen zu haben, indem der Angeklagte B. am 23.05.98 in Rinteln gegen 13.30 Uhr an dem linken Ufer der Weser, Kilometer 164,200, mit 2 Handangeln die Fischerei ausgeübt und in einem dreieinhalb bis vier Meter langen und im Durchmesser ca. 50 cm breiten Setzkescher, der sich in der Weser befunden habe, mehrere lebende Fische gehältert habe, während der Angeklagte H. gleichfalls am 23.05.98 in Rinteln an der Weser, Kilometer 164,200, mit 2 Handangeln die Fischerei ausgeübt und in einem Setzkescher, der sich in der Weser gelegen habe, 13 bereits gefangene, jedoch nicht abgetötete Rotfedern gehältert habe.

Die Staatsanwaltschaft Bückeburg ist aufgrund der Entscheidung des Amtsgerichts Düsseldorf vom 17. Oktober 1990 (301 OWi/905 Js 919/89) und des OLG Düsseldorf vom 20. April 1995 (5 Ss 171/92 - 59/92 I) davon ausgegangen, dass die Hälterung von Fischen in Setzkeschern Tierquälerei im Sinne des § 17 Nr. 2b Tierschutzgesetz ist.

Die Angeklagten waren aus tatsächlichen Gründen freizusprechen.

Nach der durchgeführten Beweisaufnahme war nicht mit der für eine Verurteilung erforderlichen Sicherheit festzustellen, dass bei der korrekten und waagrechten An- wendung eines dreieinhalb bis vier Meter langen und im Durchmesser ca. 50 cm breiten Setzkeschers aus Nylongewebe, der ordnungsgemäß verspannt ist, den in der Weser potentiell zu angelnden Fischen, insbesondere Rotfedern, länger anhaltende oder sich wiederholende erhebliche Schmerzen oder Leiden zugefügt werden.
Der Sachverständige Prof.Dr.Schreckenbach vom Institut für Binnenfischerei e.V. in Potsdam-Sacrow hat dazu überzeugend ausgeführt, die korrekte Anwendung eines Setzkeschers in der von den Angeklagten verwendetet Art erzeuge zwar erhebliche Stressreaktionen bei den Fischen, aber keine länger anhaltenden oder sich wieder- holenden Schmerzen oder Leiden im Sinne des § 17 Nr. 2b oder 18 Abs.1 Nr.1 des Tierschutzgesetzes.
Einleitend hat er dazu erläutert, es bestünden unterschiedliche Auffassungen hinsicht- lich des Schmerzempfindens der Fische, nach dem derzeitigem Wissensstand müsse angenommen werden, dass der Schmerzsinn bei Fischen nur schwach ausgeprägt sei, insbesondere könne er nicht mit menschlichen Maßstäben gemessen werden. Die Leidensfähigkeit von Fischen sei unter Fachwissenschaftlern aber umstritten. In der Forschung bestünde eine Übereinstimmung, dass das Empfinden des Leidens bei Fischen eng mit dem Stresssyndrom verknüpft sei. Dieses Stresssyndrom sei bei Fischen durch verschiedene Parameter messbar. Der weitere Begriff der Schäden umfasse bei Fischen in der Regel eindeutig erkennbare äußerlich sichtbare Verletz- ungen oder Veränderungen von Haut, Flossen und Kiemen. Letztlich seien aber auch die mikroskopisch nachweisbaren Zell-, Gewebs- und Organschädigungen darunter zu verstehen, wie sie bei unbewältigtem chronischen Stress entstehen könnten. Der Sachverständige hat sich im Rahmen seines schriftlichen Gutachtens zu Material und Methoden zur Untersuchung der Stressreaktionen der Fische auf das Hältern im Setz- kescher geäußert und zu der ergänzenden Untersuchungen im Hinblick auf den Einfluss von Wasserströmungen auf die Stressreaktionen von geangelten Rotfedern bei der Lebendhälterung im Setzkescher. 
Der Sachkundige hat glaubhaft bekundet, im Rahmen der Untersuchung des Instituts für Binnenfischerei seien keine nachhaltigen Beeinträchtigungen festgestellt worden. Soweit in dem Gutachten des Prof. Klausewitz, das der Entscheidung des Amtsgerichts Düsseldorf vom 17.Oktober 1990 zugrunde gelegen habe, festgestellt sei, die Fische seien in den Versuchsreihen nachweisbar durch die Hälterung in den Setzkeschern beeinträchtigt worden, beruhe dies nach seiner Einschätzung auf einer in den damaligen Verhältnissen falschen Anwendung der Setzkescher. Ausweislich der Beschreibung der Methodik sei der Setzkescher in dem damaligen Verfahren an einem Boot hängend angebracht worden, dies sei jedoch erheblich fehlerhaft. Zum einen müsse das Netz horizontal verspannt werden, da dies die natürliche Schwimm- bewegung des Fisches sei, er mithin die Länge von dreieinhalb bis vier Metern nur aus- schöpfen könne, wenn das Netz horizontal verspannt sei, des Weiteren dürfe das Netz nicht an einem beweglichen Körper, wie z.B. an einem Boot befestigt werden, da dann durch die Bewegung des Bootes auch das Netz in Bewegung versetzt würde, wodurch tatsächlich mechanische Beschädigungen bei den Fischen entstünden. Wenn ein Setzkescher, wie in der damaligen Versuchsanordnung beschrieben, lediglich mit dem Bleigewicht ins Wasser gesenkt würde, bliebe dem Fisch aufgrund seiner natürlichen Schwimmbewegung lediglich ein Aktionsradius in der Größe des Durchmessers des Netzes, mithin von ca. 50 cm, dies sei bei einem Fisch von ca. 20 cm zweifellos zu wenig, der Fisch gerate dann in Panik, dadurch stoße er an die Seitenwände des Netzes, so dass die von dem damaligen Sachverständigen festgestellten Beein- trächtigungen auftreten würden. 
In einer Tiefe von eineinhalb bis zwei Metern sei die Sauerstoffversorgung der Fische auch nicht ausreichend, so dass die festgestellten Beeinträchtigungen der unter- suchten Fische auch hierauf beruhen könnten. Soweit andere Untersuchungen in einem Aquarium durchgeführt worden seien, habe es sich bei den untersuchten Fischen um sogenannte Futterfische für den Zoo gehandelt. Dies bedeute, dass die Fische zunächst aus ihrem Ursprungsgewässer in ein anderes Gewässer transportiert worden seien, zum Zwecke der Untersuchung seien sie dann wieder in ein neues Gewässer gesetzt worden, gerade der Wasserwechsel stelle aber eine erhebliche Belastung für einen Fisch dar, so dass die festgestellten Belastungen der Fische auch auf den Wasserwechsel beruhen könnten.
Der Sachverständige Prof. Schreckenback hat in seinem schriftlichen Gutachten die Methodik seiner Untersuchung und die festgestellten Parameter festgehalten. Das Gericht vermag hier keine Fehler der Untersuchungsmethode festzustellen. Es ist auch nicht ersichtlich, dass der Sachverständige hier bewusst falsche Angaben vor dem Gericht gemacht hat. Er hat insoweit eingeräumt, seine Darlegung auf dem derzeitigem Stand der Erkenntnisse vorgetragen zu haben. Aus wissenschaftlicher Sicht könne er lediglich seine Methodik genau darlegen und damit die Möglichkeit eröffnen, Denk- und Untersuchungsfehler zu erkennen. Der Sachverständige hat auch keinen Zweifel daran gelassen, dass es sich bei der Hälterung der Fische im Setz- kescher um eine Stresssituation für den Fisch handelt, Stresssituationen seien aber für einen Fisch nicht grundsätzlich artfremd. Die durchgeführten Untersuchungen hätten gezeigt, dass die nach 4 Stunden angezeigten Parameter nach 
8 Stunden teilweise bereits wieder abgesunken seien, dies zeige, dass der Fisch angemessen auf die veränderte Situation reagieren könne. Nach 1 bis 2 Tagen zeigten die zurückgesetzten Fische auch wieder Normalverhalten. In Anbetracht der langsameren Stoffwechselprozesse aufgrund der geringeren Körpertemperatur der Fische, handele es sich hier um Zeiträume, die noch nicht als länger andauernd im Sinne des Tierschutzgesetzes angesehen werden könnten.
Unter Berücksichtigung, dass der vom Tierschutzgesetz vernünftige Grund des Angelns hier in der Absicht des späteren Verzehrs vorlag, ergaben sich mithin erhebliche Zweifel, ob nach dem derzeitigen Stand der Wissenschaft tatsächlich noch die Feststellungen des Amtsgerichts Düsseldorf und des OLG Düsseldorf in den genannten Verfahren sachlich gerechtfertigt sind, die Angeklagten waren daher nach den Grundsatz "im Zweifel für den Angeklagten" von dem Vorwurf der Tierquälerei durch das Hältern von Fischen in Setzkeschern freizusprechen.

Die Kostenentscheidung folgt aus § 467 StPO

Ausgefertigt
Rinteln, den 21.06.2000

gez. Justizangestellte
als Urkundsbeamter der Geschäftsstelle ( Siegel )


----------



## Zanderfänger (23. April 2006)

*AW: Setzkescher ja oder nein ???*



			
				Toni_1962 schrieb:
			
		

> Dieser Missbrauch des Setzkescher wird sicherlich ein Grund sein, dass der Setzkescher doch wieder verboten wird.


Zum Glück ist das Ländersache


----------



## uziegler (24. April 2006)

*AW: Setzkescher ja oder nein ???*

Also, für mich steht außer Frage, daß eine Hälterung im Setzkescher allemal besser für die Fischqualität ist als eine Lagerung auf Eis. Habe daher für JA gestimmt.
Aber ich verstehe nicht, wie man das als Selektionsmöglichkeit nutzen kann. |gr: 
Wie honeybee schon geschrieben hat sind Fisch im Setzkescher auch im Fangbuch zur Mitnahme zu dokumentieren. Und Fisch, die gehältert wurden, dürfen nicht zurückgesetzt werden.
|wavey:  @Karpfenchamp: schau noch mal in Euer Fischereigesetz. Du wirst warscheinlich überrascht sein, was da zu dem Thema so drin steht!


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. April 2006)

*AW: Setzkescher ja oder nein ???*



			
				Zanderfänger schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Glück ist das Ländersache


 
*In den Bundesländern *
*Schleswig-Holstein, *
*Bremen und *
*Mecklenburg- Vorpommern *
*ist die Verwendung von Setzkeschern über die Landesfischerei-Gesetze verboten.*

*In anderen Bundesländern wird ein Verbot diskutiert.  *


----------



## Zanderfänger (24. April 2006)

*AW: Setzkescher ja oder nein ???*



			
				Toni_1962 schrieb:
			
		

> *In den Bundesländern *
> *Schleswig-Holstein, *
> *Bremen und *
> *Mecklenburg- Vorpommern *
> ...


Aufgrund sinnvoller Faktoren, wird dort die erneute Erlaubnis diskutiert. #h

Mein Junior hat da so Malbücher - soll ich welche zum ausmalen vorbeischicken? |kopfkrat


----------



## gdno (25. April 2006)

*AW: Setzkescher ja oder nein ???*

also ich selber habe auch für ja gestimmt,weil ich das nutzen eines setzkeschers bei oben erwähnter sachlich korrekter anwendung nur bejaen kann.kühlboxen stellen durchaus eine alternative dar die aber nach meinen erfahrungen bei sitzungen die länger als 6 stunden dauern bei temperaturen über 25° versagt.kann natürlich sein das meine kühlbox nich mehr auffem neusten stand ist aber nichtsdestotrotz befürworte ich in entsprechenden situationen den setzkescher.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (25. April 2006)

*AW: Setzkescher ja oder nein ???*



			
				dorschhai schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Meinung:
> 
> Setzkescher zum Hältern von zum Verzehr bestimmter Fische: JA
> Setzkescher zum Hältern von Fischen aus Spass / zum späteren Auszählen: NEIN




habe nicht mehr gelesen doch so sehe ich dies auch...


----------



## Masterfischer (25. April 2006)

*AW: Setzkescher ja oder nein ???*

Ich habe da mal ne Frage, ist das Wettangeln in Deutschland nicht verboten ???? Wenn ja dann frage ich mich doch wieso z.B. die Leute von der Bronwing Campions Trophie so etwas machen ??? die Kämpfen ja in gewisser weise auch gegeneinander und der beste bekommt dann einen Preis. Haben die Sonderrechte ????

Gruss Tim


----------



## Zanderfänger (25. April 2006)

*AW: Setzkescher ja oder nein ???*

@Masterfischer

Nein, die haben natürlich keine Sonderrechte aber sie nehmen an nötigen "Hegefischen" teil. #h


----------



## Fisch1000 (25. April 2006)

*AW: Setzkescher ja oder nein ???*

Wenn man die Fische später essen will und der Setzkescher groß genug ist, warum nicht???

Fisch1000


----------



## Masterfischer (25. April 2006)

*AW: Setzkescher ja oder nein ???*



			
				Zanderfänger schrieb:
			
		

> @Masterfischer
> 
> Nein, die haben natürlich keine Sonderrechte aber sie nehmen an nötigen "Hegefischen" teil. #h


 
Aso. Also so eine Art gemeinschaftliches Angeln an einem bestimmten Gewässer wo fische gefangen werden um in ein andres Gewässer umgesetzt zu werden, richtig ?????

Tim


----------



## Zanderfänger (26. April 2006)

*AW: Setzkescher ja oder nein ???*



			
				Masterfischer schrieb:
			
		

> Aso. Also so eine Art gemeinschaftliches Angeln an einem bestimmten Gewässer wo fische gefangen werden um in ein andres Gewässer umgesetzt zu werden, richtig ?????
> 
> Tim


Zum Beispiel; oder aber auch für den Tierpark, die heimische Bratpfanne etc. #h


----------



## seyack (26. April 2006)

*AW: Setzkescher ja oder nein ???*

Setzkescher finde ich an heissen Tagen vernünftig wenn
ich die Fische verwerten will.
Ansonsten wieder ins Wasser mit den Fischen.
gruss  Seyack


----------



## Marlow (27. April 2006)

*AW: Setzkescher ja oder nein ???*



			
				mikemolto schrieb:
			
		

> Moinsen,
> 
> verstehe die Frage nicht so ganz, da die " Setzkescherfrage" gesetzlich doch eindeutlich geregelt ist..............



es gibt keine größere Grauzone als die Setzkescherfrage, selbst die WaPo macht das je nach Wetterlage! #q

desweiteren finde ich die Frage "finde ich gut oder nicht gut" ein wenig falsch.
Ich schließe mich der Aussage an, für Fische die für den Verzehr bestimmt sind benutze ich einen Setzkescher, übrigens in der Mosel mit Schiffsverkehr. Seitdem ich einen 4m rechteckig 50x40 verwende diesen mit einem 7,5kg Spalthammer am oberen Ende versenke haben, die Diskusionen mit der WaPo deutlich nachgelassen, vorallem nachdem diese mal Life miterleben durften das sich der Kescher auch bei Verückten Fahrgastschiffern nicht bewegt.
Ich kann auch beobachten das gefangene Fische nach kurzer Zeit im Schwarm in dem Setzkescher schwimmen. Achja er ist Blickdicht,
hier auch mal unter 4.1 interessantes Nachzulesen
http://www.sav-hannover.com/Mitgliederinfo/Beitrag.html


----------



## Don-Helge (27. April 2006)

*AW: Setzkescher ja oder nein ???*

Hallo an alle!

Wir haben gerade darüber diskutiert, auf welcher Grundlage Setzkescher nun tatsächlich verboten sind und hatten gehofft in diesem Forum die passende Antwort zu finden.
Bisher habe ich dies noch nicht. Laut Recherche von mir ist die Setzkescherfrage zwar in einigen Bundesländern per Gesetz geregelt. Dies gilt offensichtlich nicht für unser Bundesland "Nordrhein-Westfalen"!!!

Wir haben uns die (offentlich) aktuellen Gesetzestexte angeschaut und weder im Fischereigesetz NRW (Fassung vom 22. Juni 1994) noch in der Landesfischereiordnung NRW (Fassung vom 06. Juni 1993) entsprechende Hinweise gefunden!

Wenn also in dem Forum von gesetzlichen Grundlagen gegen Setzkescher gesprochen wird, so wäre es schön zu wissen von welchem Bundesland gesprochen wird und entsprechende Literaturhinweise (Gesetzestext, Fassung, Paragraph) zu bekommen.
So kann man die Frage eindeutig beantworten!
Sollten tatsächlich keine eindeutigen Regelungen in bestimmten Bundesländern bestehen, sollte es jedem selbst überlassen bleiben, wie er dazu steht. Wenn er dies dann freundlicher Weise hier äußert, so finde ich es schade, dass er dann noch kritisiert wird und sich für seinen Standpunkt verteidigen muss!!!

Eine weitere Frage fällt mir im Zusammenhang mit dem Thema auch noch ein:

Kann ich Köderfische, die ich in dem Gewässer gefangen habe bis zu ihrer Verwendung in entsprechenden Gefäßen mit Pumpe lebend aufbewahren? 
Selbstverständlich müssen sie vor dem Anködern getötet werden, da eine Verwendung von lebenden Köderfischen tatsächlich gesetzlich verboten ist (Landesfischereiordnung vom 6. Juni 1993; Paragraph 7). 

Ich freue mich auf eure Hinweise zur Klärung der Fragen,


Don-Helge


----------



## Zanderfänger (28. April 2006)

*AW: Setzkescher ja oder nein ???*



			
				Don-Helge schrieb:
			
		

> Kann ich Köderfische, die ich in dem Gewässer gefangen habe bis zu ihrer Verwendung in entsprechenden Gefäßen mit Pumpe lebend aufbewahren?


Bitteschön #h http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=73706


----------



## Stippi (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Setzkescher ja oder nein ???*

Warum der ganze ärger?#q  Habe eben nu die ersten zwei Seiten gelesen und frage mich was das soll.
Bei uns an der Werra werden regelmäßig Hegefischen durchgefürt und da wurde uns geraten einen Setzkescher zu kaufen. Die Werra hat haufenweise Weißfische und teilweise werden die in unseren Teich umgesetzt. Wie soll das ohne Setzkescher machen? Zu jedem Vereinsangeln muss auch ein Setzkescher gehören. Achso also wenn ich nen guten Fisch fange nehme ich ihn auch mit und hältere ihn nicht erst noch 4 Stunden im Setzkescher. Was ich da gelesen habe ist echt berstig, da werden Karpfen in nen Setzkescher gesteckt#d  Leute, ich bin der Meinung der Setzkescher ist nur was für Kleinfische( Rotaugen, etc.)


----------

